# Scottish Traditional Boat Festival at Portsoy



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Is anyone going up there this year, July 8th and 9th? i will be in Aberdeen area then, so may well look up. I usually go up every second year, as it doesn't seem to vary much. The fifies Reaper and Isabella Fortuna are both to be there this year, also Pilot Us,a 1950s seiner from Lerwick.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I'll be going , probably on the 8th ( Saturday ). If your there you won't be able to miss me lol , i'm 6ft2 , size of a house and i'll have a camera around my neck and using a walking stick in my right hand. Fair hair and glasses ( altho my hair is VERY short lol ).
Give me a shout if you see me.

Davie


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

OK, will keep an eye out for you. I'm short, thin, and badly in need of a haircut. late 40s, fair hair.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Nark it you two - this isn't a dating agency! (LOL) Brian


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Well i'm not going to be able to go after all. Its not possible to get a car anywhere near the harbour and as i'm still not able to walk any distance after my ankle operation its just not worth the risk of doing more damage.

Davie


----------



## Peter Fielding (Jul 20, 2005)

Was in Portsoy last week, visiting whilst on holiday in the area. I must admit I was kicking myself for bad planning when I realised that the festival would be taking place the weekend after I went home. Still, the "Shore Inn", overlooking the harbour had a very nice guest beer on, a light, German-style one called "Helga's Big Jugs"!!! (I kid you not.) 5% and beautiful! Well worth trying if they have it on again.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Well i'm glad I didn't try to get down to the festival after all. I was up in Cullen tho for a couple of days. The car park in Portsoy was out the door on Sunday and I would never have managed to walk to the harbour.

Hope to see many more photos to go with the ones the Jim Pottinger has put up.

Davie


----------

